# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  نصب opencv با Cmake

## mohsen-iran

با سلام
هنگامی که می خوام opencv رو نصب کنم (با Cmake) تا 38 درصد میره. بعد از اون ارور می ده.  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  نمی دونم اشکال از کجاست. در ضمن روی qt 4.8 دارم نصب می کنم. لطفا کمک کنید.در ضمن این ارور توی command prompt وقتی که کد mingw32-make رو می زنم میاد. :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

کدوم نسخه با این مشکل مواجه میشه؟
 کامپایلر mingw انتخاب کردید؟
 کامپایلرتون درست نصب هستش؟
 کد cmake رو تغییر که ندادید؟
QT SDK به درستی نصب هستش؟
feature هایی جانبی چی انتخاب کردید؟
استاتیک make می کنید یا دینامیک؟
خطا رو کدام خط cmake رخ میده؟

----------


## mohsen-iran

با نسخه opencv2.4.5
تمام و کمال طبق آموزش های موجود انجام دادم. منظورتون از کد  cmake و feature جانبی و یا استاتیک و دینامیک چیه؟ درضمن Qt رو هم درست نصب کردم.

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

تو فولدر ها چه از root و بقیه یه فایلی قرار داره به CMakeLists که در واقع سورس CMake هستش که برای اساس این فایل با توجه به feature هایی که توی CMake انتخاب می کنید و نوع سیستم عامل و کامپایلر برای شما Make می کنه.
حالت عادی دینامیک هستش یعنی اگر شما نیاز به publish برنامه خودتون داشته باشید کلیه lib هایی را که به پروژتون اضافه کردید به تناسب همون باید dll هم نام رو هم در سیستم مقصد کپی کنید بعلاوه  ماژول اصلی . در حالت استاتیک همه dll استفاده شده در ماژول اصلی لینک میشه و شما فقط یک exe یا dll یا so را در سیستم مقصد کپی می کنید.
QT در نسخه 2.4.5 جز pre build ها نیست و جز feature جانبی محسوب میشه و شما در هنگام Make بایستی در لیست feature ها اونو تیک بزنید تا کتابخانه مربوط به آن برای شما ساخته شه.
در پنجره اصلی CMake در باکس بالا مسیر opencv (root) و در پایین فولدر مقصد جایی که میخاید opencv رو در آن فولدر build کنید (دلخواه)ابتدا File_>delete cache   سپس configure کنید کامپایلر و سیستم عامل را مشخص کنید حالا پس configure کلیه feature ها ظاهر میشن شما تو این لیست ظاهر شده WITH_QT را انتخاب کنید و سپس  generate .
پس از اتمام کار پروژه opencv را بازکنید و build all کنید حالا دیگه همه کتابخانه های استاتیک و دینامیک ساخته شدن و حتی application ها و مستندات .

موفق باشید.

----------


## gary_moore

دوستان عزیز سلام
من میخوام opencv رو با ماژول های اضافی نصب کنم
بهمین خاطر از cmake استفاده می کنم
در مرحله اول که configure  رو انجام میدم مشکلی نیست و بدون خطا انجام میشه
در مرحله دوم که extra module path رو انتخاب میکنم و مسیر ماژول های اضافی رو میدم ، خطای 
CMake Error at cmake/OpenCVModule.cmake:277 (add_subdirectory):
  The binary directory

    d:/opencv/build/modules/calib3d/.calib3d

و تمامی ماژول های دیگه رو هم خطا میده
نظرتون چیه ؟ 

عکس از خطا هم گذاشتم کمک کنید ممنون

----------


## eshahnazi

> دوستان عزیز سلام
> من میخوام opencv رو با ماژول های اضافی نصب کنم
> بهمین خاطر از cmake استفاده می کنم
> در مرحله اول که configure  رو انجام میدم مشکلی نیست و بدون خطا انجام میشه
> در مرحله دوم که extra module path رو انتخاب میکنم و مسیر ماژول های اضافی رو میدم ، خطای 
> CMake Error at cmake/OpenCVModule.cmake:277 (add_subdirectory):
>   The binary directory
> 
>     d:/opencv/build/modules/calib3d/.calib3d
> ...



سلام
منم همچین مشکلی دارم.
ایا مشکلتون رو شما برطرف کردید؟
میتونید نحوه رفع مشکل را اینجا بزارید؟
ممنون

----------


## pooriya1998

درود
دوستان برای رفع این خطا پیشنهادی به ذهنتون میرسه؟
وقتی میزنم روی configure  یا generate  این خطا ظاهر میشه.
error in configuration process , project files may be invalid.

----------

